# How do you stop happy peepee???



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

My pup Wolf is about 4 1/2 months old. He's great with strangers, especially kids which we couldn't be happier about....buuuuut when he sees new people and they pet him he gets so happy and excited he ends up peeing on them and himself. I've read it's a sign of submission, that he means no harm...but how can you correct it? I can't yell at him or anything because he's being so friendly and so good with people. Any suggestions? Think he'll just grow out of it?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Try to ignore it. He should grow out of it. 

The best thing to do is to keep coming and goings as low key as possible. But excited urination does usually go away by itself so long as you do not over-react, then it might take longer.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yelling at him wouldnt do any good anyway other to than to cause negative associations with those he gets so excited about seeing. You have to work on desenstizing him. NOBODY touches him or greets him until he's calmed down. this will help HIM calm down and eventually not happy pee on himself or others accidentally. If he gets excited by the door opening, you need to practice several times a day just opening and closing the door so he learns its not all its cracked up to be all the time. If he gets excited by someone simply being at the door, have a friend come over and help you. The friend is the guest at the door. You open the door, talk for a minute, and close the door again. Repeat this several times a day for several weeks. Graduate to allowing the friend inside. Friend ignores puppy until puppy calms down and isnt so excited. You should instruct your friend (later guests), to 100% ignore the puppy. This means you physical contact, no eye contact, dont talk to him, dont look at him in anyway that he's likely to notice. When he's calm and cool and as collected with himself as he can be for a puppy at his age, praise the calm and allow interactions. He's getting so excited that he gets to make new friends but this can lead to a larger dog knocking people over in his excitement later down the road. I hope that helps you out some. Always praise the calm and ignore the wild child. Crate time can also help in calming him down some as he should associate the crate with a quiet time. 

if you KNOW you're having people over, crate your puppy first if greeting them is too much excitement. Once everyone is sitting and calm, puppy can come out. if he gets too excited, back into the crate until he can be calm again. he'll learn after a couple trips back to the crate and being praised for being calm that he should act that way all the time. Just remember to keep it up. never put him in the crate angrilly. Calmly walk him over, tell him crate or whatever word you use to tell him to go in and close the door. The crate isnt a punishment. Merely another aide in the training.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am trying to think about the male anatomy, and whether having the dog sit for petting would prevent him peeing on people. I think it would make it easier than when he is standing. Hmmmm.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We've had boys in rescue who did this and anywhere you're in the front of them is pretty much being a target!

To the OP - here's a ton of links to help you understand why this is happening and how to address it (basically, you ignore it, like others said). 

Can We Help You Keep Your Pet? Submissive Urination


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

My mom's dog is a little over a year old, and he gets excited when he I go over there and if I pet him, he will pee. I have learned to walk straight in the front door and out into the backyard without acknowledging him until we are outside, then I pet him and he pees every single time. I am wondering the same thing about him, at what age do most dogs outgrow this? My dog outgrew it by the time he was 5 months old or so-so I think my moms dog may do this for the rest of his life.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, there is no "correction" for this - any kind of punishment would make it worse. My oldest girl had this issue. I really don't remember exactly when it stopped, but it seemed like it went on for some time. It was men - tall men - deep voices - that would get her to do it. Once I trained the men in her life to ignore her for awhile and when they did make contact, to come down to her level and be friendly, but not exciting, it started to go away. I'm thinking it was a year or older when it stopped altogether.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Joy is ok with every one but my mother. She likes my mother so much she pees a little. My dad was not to enthusiastic about this. And since Cujo needs to have no unnecessary stress, I leave her home, so she hasn't been over here since a puppy. Still, never did figure out what it is about Mom that makes her pee. It did help to wait until she peed outside before letting her in.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

selzer said:


> Joy is ok with every one but my mother. She likes my mother so much she pees a little. My dad was not to enthusiastic about this. And since Cujo needs to have no unnecessary stress, I leave her home, so she hasn't been over here since a puppy. Still, never did figure out what it is about Mom that makes her pee. It did help to wait until she peed outside before letting her in.


I am still trying to figure out what is it about me that makes my moms dog pee. I know he gets so happy when he see's me. I am the one who takes him for walks and such, but still…..why me?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

With the fosters it helped to be very "business like" and neutral when handling them. 

Perhaps, GSDL, you could wait until you witness that dog pee outside before paying attention to him? Completely ignore even after outside, until after he pees?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I am still trying to figure out what is it about me that makes my moms dog pee. I know he gets so happy when he see's me. I am the one who takes him for walks and such, but still…..why me?


Sometimes I wish I could crawl up their in their brains and figure these things out. But if I was able to manage that, the answer would probably be something like: "woof, ar, ar woof, errrrrh, arf woof arf."


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

selzer said:


> Sometimes I wish I could crawl up their in their brains and figure these things out. But if I was able to manage that, the answer would probably be something like: "woof, ar, ar woof, errrrrh, arf woof arf."


hehehe, now if I only had an interpreter.



msvette2u said:


> With the fosters it helped to be very "business like" and neutral when handling them.
> 
> Perhaps, GSDL, you could wait until you witness that dog pee outside before paying attention to him? Completely ignore even after outside, until after he pees?


Excellent idea, I am going to try this tomorrow.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

In my head, I see him tinkling and then coming to you, and perhaps you kind of...start moving so he doesn't have time to think about submissive peeing? Like backing up real quick (if you're that agile LOL) or sideways, something, to get his mind off the peeing/submissive thing? Catch him by surprise however you choose to...perhaps a little "romp" and treat now that his bladder is empty?


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> In my head, I see him tinkling and then coming to you, and perhaps you kind of...start moving so he doesn't have time to think about submissive peeing? Like backing up real quick (if you're that agile LOL) or sideways, something, to get his mind off the peeing/submissive thing? Catch him by surprise however you choose to...perhaps a little "romp" and treat now that his bladder is empty?


I like the treat idea. I can back up, but I am a bit clumsy-and my mom has so many flower, decorations and such all around her yard that I think I will go sideways or I may injure myself.lol


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeh, just surprise him, catch him off guard somehow, do something different, see how that works :laugh: I'd be the one falling in a hole and twisting my ankle or worse, too!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Our GSD Cheyenne was like that. Whenever we came home we could not acknowledge him in anyway. Straight outside he had to go, then it was safe to great & pet him. I think he might have gotten better over the years but we never really wanted to take that chance.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

hahahaha i wish i had a translator for him too!!! i hope he does grow out of it, but i'm going to work on opening/closing the door with the friend like yoou said, and also not let anyone acknowledge him until he calms down. hopefully that'll help


----------

